# besoin d'aide



## ginette62 (13 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté beaucoup de livres sur apple store, et ils sont dans mon Ipad, j'aimerais les transfèrer dans ma liseuse, est ce que quelqu'un peux me dire comment on fait ????


----------



## Larme (13 Mai 2013)

Quelle liseuse ?


----------



## ginette62 (13 Mai 2013)

un kobo glo


----------

